# Requesting information on Hygrophila sp. "Araguaia"



## inareverie85 (Jul 26, 2008)

I purchased some plants from an individual on Aquabid, and he sent me 5 stems of this plant free with my order. Problem is, I can't find a site that has good, solid information about the care of this plant.

From what I see in pictures, it can be a mid-ground creeper, and it seems to color up rather well. I don't know the conditions that could make this happen, however. 

Does the creeping result from aggressive pruning, or is the plant naturally low-growing? I'm trying to figure out where to place it in my tank.

Thank you very much


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

If it's anything like hygro tiger, creeping results from high light.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Hygrophila 'araguaia' is naturally low-growing. From my experience, lighting doesn't really affect height; however, there seems to be some mixed info about growth characteristics on the web. I've kept it in medium-high light and its never grown tall. It'll stay close to the substrate in most conditions, i suppose. 

It's definitely a foreground species so don't plant it behind a bunch of other plants. It can make a nice carpeting plant for small areas of the tank if you have enough of it.


----------



## inareverie85 (Jul 26, 2008)

Thank you both for the information.  I placed it toward the front of my scape, just behind the area reserved for my glosso.

If anyone else has specific info, it'd be most appreciated. Is it a fast grower? Does it suck up a lot of ferts? Do I need to dose extra iron for the better coloration?

And yes, the plant arrived with flowers, so I'm guessing it was grown emersed.


----------



## inareverie85 (Jul 26, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

Ya I want to know some more about this plant as well, I just got it today..I hope it grows like I have seen it in peoples tank like Tom Barr..

BUMP!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

It's a very non picky plant.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

So another weed like most Hygro's huh? I see it in your tank and it looks amazing!


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

It grows rather slowly though. Great plant. Can take lots of abuse.


----------

